# Medically unexplained infertility - Research Project



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

*Do you have medically unexplained infertility and thinking about seeking medical treatment?...............We would like to hear from you.

Your experience could help us in a study to gain a better understanding of what you are undergoing right now.

If interested please email me at: [email protected]

Many Thanks*​


----------

